# Toolbar wie die GoogleBar im IE



## Karl Förster (2. Juli 2002)

Hallo Leute,

ich bräucht mal eure Unterstützung. Ich arbeite gerade an einer Webseite, für die es sich lohnen würde so eine zusätzlich installierbare Symbolleiste im Internet Explorer zu machen. Also so wie bei Google z.B.
Hat jemand Ahnung wie man sowas programmiert?


----------



## derSiddeler (3. August 2003)

Schaue mal auf http://www.euromind.com/iedelphi/ da wirst Du was finden. ;-)


----------

